#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-28
<khtw> hi
<khtw> any1 alive in here?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-29
<mikeGr> hello
<mikeGr> somebody here who can help me with my boot problem?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-31
<loanstone> hey there anyone home ?
* loanstone offers free cyber coffee to anyone still awake 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
#ubuntu-boot 2008-08-26
<gmicalzoma> anyone here
#ubuntu-boot 2009-08-24
<less1> anyone around?
<SuperColey1> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2011-09-01
<RickG> anybody here?  I have a story about LiveCD 11.04 64 bit on Dell Vostro 3750
#ubuntu-boot 2017-08-31
<MrNeo> Hi
#ubuntu-boot 2019-09-01
<soundwave> uuntulog, are you a real person
<soundwave> ubuntulog, are you a real person
#ubuntu-boot 2020-08-29
<sonicwind2> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz (1.71GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.4 GiB Total (6.5 GiB Free) Swap: 953.1 MiB Total (953.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 24.2 GB / 253.2 GB (229.0 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 4m 27s
